# Worming : Using Aquarium Tubing to pull up Worm Meds.



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I use that plastic aquarium tubing in my bottles of dewormer. I don't stick my syringe in the bottle. I poke a small hole in the foil that covers the top of the bottle and stick the plastic tube in. That way I just stick my syringe on the end of the tube and pull up the wormer. Leave the tubing in the bottle and remove the syringe from the tip of the tubing.

_OK Chris, photo for goatkeeping 101 please! Vicki_

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------

